# What is full serving of vegetables?



## Julio (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,

How much is a full serving of vegetables? I see it on labels but I don't know how much it is.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2011)

Shoot. They just had something about this in the local paper, and I recycled it.  Am thinking the more green and leafy the better, unlimited.  Men's fist sized for root veg, deck of cards for meat.  Potato smaller fist sized.

I would say, about veg, eat as much as you want.  Meat and starch are what you want to restrict.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 5, 2011)

They usually also put the number of servings per container on the label.  The sizes of the servings vary according to how they want the nutrition list to read.

I agree with Dawgluver, you don't really need to pay attention to most vegetables, just meat and starches.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 5, 2011)

Julio, are you talking about a healthy serving, or a perfunctory serving? 

One cup is not too much, and sometimes, not nearly enough.  Except for white potatoes which we need to "watch." 1/2 cup is probably better for those unless you have a mashed potato jones and that's the whole meal. 

The nutritionists have been trying to tell us for a long time that we should fill up our plates with veggies and grains and just a little bit (2-4 ounces) of meat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 5, 2011)

1 cup is considered a serving of vegetables, including potatoes, corn and peas, which are not really vegetables, but starches. A serving of rice or macaroni is ½ cup dry or 1 cup cooked. One serving of meat, poultry, fish or tofu is 4 ounces, cooked.


----------



## Julio (Oct 5, 2011)

ChefJune one that comes to mind is the can of spaghetti that says full serving of vegetables and I was wondering how much was in the can. I want to add a full serving of vegetables in my smoothies and juices when I make them.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2011)

Julio, chect out this link How Much Is a Serving: Fruits and Vegetables - Cooking Light  for some specifics on a serving of fruits and vegetables.  

I just googled, "how much is a serving of vegetables"


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

You should eat 3 to 5 servings of veggies each day.


1 serving raw vegetables = 1 cup
1 serving cooked vegetables = 1/2 cup


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 6, 2011)

Julio said:


> ChefJune one that comes to mind is the can of spaghetti that says full serving of vegetables and I was wondering how much was in the can. I want to add a full serving of vegetables in my smoothies and juices when I make them.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!


 
Julio: when I juice, I use a lot more than "one full serving" of vegetables. My favorite combination is equal parts carrots, celery, spinach and parsley. To achieve 4 cups of juice I use 4 large carrots, 3-4 stalks celery (including leaves), 2 cups spinach leaves and a whole bunch of parsley.

Oh, and btw... I don't consider canned spaghetti a vegetable, or even edible, for that matter!


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2011)

This is Canadian, but its similar to what you would use in the US. 

What is a Food Guide Serving? - Canada's Food Guide - Health Canada


----------



## Claire (Oct 6, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 1 cup is considered a serving of vegetables, including potatoes, corn and peas, which are not really vegetables, but starches. A serving of rice or macaroni is ½ cup dry or 1 cup cooked. One serving of meat, poultry, fish or tofu is 4 ounces, cooked.



I agree with this entirely; it's what Mom taught me.  Corn, peas, potatoes go more in the rice, pasta serving size, whereas you can have more lettuce, cabbage, green beans, broccoli, etc.  It was funny that when hubby decided to control his incipient diabetes with diet (and, yes, he's so far avoided having to go on meds), what Mom taught me was confirmed.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Oct 7, 2011)

You can treat vegetables like a freebie food. Just eat as many as you want.

Of the not-overly-starchy kinds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2011)

NotActuallyaHero said:


> You can treat vegetables like a freebie food. Just eat as many as you want.
> 
> Of the not-overly-starchy kinds.


 
That's my attitude, ditto with most fruit. Eat as much as you want. Which reminds me, I have apples and tomatoes to juice...


----------

